# Jd won't crank



## Bribri40 (5 mo ago)

My 5303 JD died with no warning 
Now it won't crank


----------



## Fedup (Feb 25, 2014)

"Won't crank" What does that mean?


----------



## thedukes (Jan 9, 2022)

Jump solenoid.

Check ground cable 
Clean batt terminals.


----------



## thepumpguysc (Jan 25, 2015)

If it won’t turn over..& it’s a diesel..& if it has a Stanadyne pump with wires coming out of the bottom of the pump..
Follow those lines to a connector and unplug it..
Next, change the fuse for the shut off solenoid.. it’ll start now.


----------

